#   ,

## DL8RCB

(     )    -  7-8  2014    .
https://plus.google.com/photos/10865...201?banner=pwa
73

----------


## UD2F

7-8  -        :Smile: )

----------


## RA3WDK

> 7-8  -       )


, , ,     ,  , .
 :Razz: 
http://www.vhfdx.ru/component/option...,99/catid,138/

----------


## DL8RCB

c   RN3DDW    RD3BA,     ,

----------

